# Dog Mileage



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a question for you guys who use a gps collar on your dogs. On average, how much further does your dog go during a hunt than you do? I have a fairly close working dog (normally under 100 yds), and I've always been curious about that. I track my own distance, and I've always figured he's doing about triple what I'm doing, but I have nothing to back that up.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

You're spot on as far as what I see. I typically do about five and the dog will do fifteen to eighteen. He's a close-running Britt.


----------

